# $1.3 BILLION Bucks



## Herb G. (Oct 18, 2018)

The total jackpot of Mega Millions ( $900 Million) and Powerball ( $430 Million)
is $1.3 Billion bucks.
Now I know the odds are against you, but it sure would be nice to win that kind of cash
and actually get the whole amount. Taxes will eat you up.

I sure could change a lot of lives with that kind of coin.
I'd build a new firehouse & equip it with new apparatus for my local community for starters.
I'd build my ultimate dream shop & fill it with new toys after I got some nice things for my family.
A lot of it would be donated to make less fortunate folks lives better too.

What would you do with that kind of cash?


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 18, 2018)

half the winners end up in jail. I never buy tickets so my chances are about the same as those that do...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm with Mike, don't buy them. I don't have good luck for the most part, figure I'm just contributing to someone else's winnings if I did buy tickets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 18, 2018)

Tony said:


> I'm with Mike, don't buy them. I don't have good luck for the most part, figure I'm just contributing to someone else's winnings if I did buy tickets.


I pay enough tax without giving them more....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 18, 2018)

Very first thing .. get new phone number ... hire body guards ... go into hiding .. 
worry about my money .. not worth it ... I don’t buy tickets ... never have never will ...
Causes way to much infighting with family ...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 18, 2018)

Herb don't listen to those two fools!! You can't win if you don't buy any. OK first thing is to take care of my family, next would be my tithes, third would have been @Tony and @Mike1950 but forget them two now!! They are going to be won and so it is fun to dream. The cash options are only $513 million and $199 million so your total before taxes is only a measly $712 million

Good Luck

oops edited to say those three fools

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Oct 18, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> half the winners end up in jail. I never buy tickets so my chances are about the same as those that do...


Of ending up in jail?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 18, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Of ending up in jail?


ggggrrrrrr

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Strider (Oct 18, 2018)

Slim shot, even with yer couple hundred million residents more than use here. I would fix my ma's house, rent it and buy her one somewhere where it's warmer. Invest in a firm and casually spend obnoxious amounts on nuts and cheese.

Joke aside, I think it must have a heavy impact on one's mind. All the things you ever wanted you can have overnight. And you're used to working your ass of to get them in the given duration payed with sweat. That renders people uncreative, and most people just take a wrong turn to drugs alley. So sad

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 18, 2018)

Like Mike and Loris, I don't hate my current life (or my friends & family) enough to want this kind of change which is all too often a change for the worse. I'd much rather this money go into a non-profit foundation supporting various worthwhile causes and to save on taxes. The funds should be handled by a board and spread out over time & various causes so it's less likely to corrupt the receivers.


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 20, 2018)

I'd buy a new boat, and a new pickup to pull it with, and do my damnedest to fish myself to death!

But it'll have to be next time, because I didn't have anything ever remotely close! Maybe won $2!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 20, 2018)

I'm lucky I live in a state where you can remain anonymous if you wish to.
I wouldn't tell anybody (except my wife, of course) I won anything.
I'd quietly move out of here & buy a nice piece of land away from everybody.
After I built a nice house with a separate shop, I'd sell the house I'm in now & just up & disappear.

People would forget who I was soon afterwards. They'd say "What happened to the old guy who used to live there?"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 20, 2018)

There is a quite large amount of member here, we should ‘pool in’ as there are groups of people who does win the jackpot, plus we can buy figured logs instead of buying silly little pieces.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 20, 2018)

Nobody won 1.6 billion and going up....


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 20, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I'd buy a new boat, and a new pickup to pull it with, and do my damnedest to fish myself to death!
> 
> But it'll have to be next time, because I didn't have anything ever remotely close! Maybe won $2!!



Money can't buy you happiness, But it could buy me a boat, it could buy me a truck to pull it - It could buy me a Yeti 110 iced down with some silver bullets - Yeah, and I know what they say - Money can’t buy everything - Well, maybe so - But it could buy me a boat

Just a few words going through my mind ​



Mike1950 said:


> Nobody won 1.6 billion and going up....


Planned it that way so I could get just a little more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 20, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Money can't buy you happiness, But it could buy me a boat, it could buy me a truck to pull it - It could buy me a Yeti 110 iced down with some silver bullets - Yeah, and I know what they say - Money can’t buy everything - Well, maybe so - But it could buy me a boat
> 
> Just a few words going through my mind ​
> 
> ...



That's cheating, just using song lyrics!


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 20, 2018)

Tony said:


> That's cheating, just using song lyrics!


What? Huh? No way! Whos?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 20, 2018)

I'd buy a bigger piece of land and start my own business. After my wife and I got back from traveling some. And donate to some worthy charities. My mom and I used to talk about taking food around Thanksgiving and Christmas to the elderly and people that just can't get ahead. I would do that as well. My wife and kids and me take stuff to a different nursing home every Christmas. I know people that work at them and it kills me that a lot of them have family that doesn't come and see them. Pisses me off!!!

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 20, 2018)

I could do with more land too, nice mountain hunting retreat in Montana or Wyoming.  

Traveling...  Oh hell no! I'd have to drag the grand niece, and the mother-in-law, and the Sister-in-law, and probably her grandchildren, and the wife's aunt, and Lord only knows who the hell else along. My son (_by previous marriage_) got married in ND this summer; I didn't attend the wedding. I would have had to charter a flippin buss to haul all of the in-laws that wanted to go out there with us, and my wife is the only one that has ever met him. 

And, they're all acting like this should have been a really fun trip, and I should for some damn reason have enjoyed driving 4000 miles with 5 women 55 - 85 years of age and a 7 year old female child that doesn't listen for bat guana in the vehicle. I don't like driving to town with them in the vehicle!!! Let alone being locked in a car with all of them for *10 DAMNED DAYS!! *

Reactions: Funny 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 20, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I could do with more land too, nice mountain hunting retreat in Montana or Wyoming.
> 
> Traveling...  Oh hell no! I'd have to drag the grand niece, and the mother-in-law, and the Sister-in-law, and probably her grandchildren, and the wife's aunt, and Lord only knows who the hell else along. My son (_by previous marriage_) got married in ND this summer; I didn't attend the wedding. I would have had to charter a flippin buss to haul all of the in-laws that wanted to go out there with us, and my wife is the only one that has ever met him.
> 
> And, they're all acting like this should have been a really fun trip, and I should for some damn reason have enjoyed driving 4000 miles with 5 women 55 - 85 years of age and a 7 year old female child that doesn't listen for bat guana in the vehicle. I don't like driving to town with them in the vehicle!!! Let alone being locked in a car with all of them for *10 DAMNED DAYS!! *


Maybe a car with a bigger trunk??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 20, 2018)

I'm thinking more like a pick up with one of those fancy enclosed climate controlled horse trailers, with several recliners! And, a porta potty, so I don't have to stop every hundred miles for weak bladdered old women!


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 20, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Money can't buy you happiness...​




No, but it sure can rent it for awhile. ​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 20, 2018)

WB members only.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 20, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> WB members only.
> 
> View attachment 154476


No trees.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 20, 2018)

With all the $$$ Lou's gonna win, we can ship it in. International waters so no customs!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 20, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> No trees.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Oct 20, 2018)

I’d have a field day with the winnings. I’d pay off my office building and house. I’d pay off the debt for everyone who works in my office and for both sides of the family. College funds for all the nieces and nephews.

I’d buy some property somewhere. Build a small house and big shop. Lots of tools and toys!

Eventually quit the daily job and apply the professional tools to some mission work. Travel the world one meal at a time. Try to bounce the last check I write, etc, etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 20, 2018)

DKMD said:


> I’d have a field day with the winnings. I’d pay off my office building and house. I’d pay off the debt for everyone who works in my office and for both sides of the family. College funds for all the nieces and nephews.
> 
> I’d buy some property somewhere. Build a small house and big shop. Lots of tools and toys!
> 
> Eventually quit the daily job and apply the professional tools to some mission work. Travel the world one meal at a time. Try to bounce the last check I write, etc, etc.


Did ya buy a ticket?


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2018)

I just bought 5 hand picked #s for the powerball and 2 quick picks for the mega millions.

If I win, everyone here gets a free pen blank!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 21, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> I just bought 5 hand picked #s for the powerball and 2 quick picks for the mega millions.
> 
> If I win, everyone here gets a free pen blank!



Your generosity is overwhelming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 21, 2018)

well...no pen blanks this time.....


----------



## DKMD (Oct 21, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Did ya buy a ticket?



My wife won’t let me have any money...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 21, 2018)

DKMD said:


> My wife won’t let me have any money...


Now yall know we all know that aint true. You are way too cheap... !!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Strider (Oct 22, 2018)

Somebody's signature: Money can't buy you happiness, but it can buy wood and that's better :D Priceless

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 22, 2018)

Money won't buy you happiness but you can be miserable in a better neighborhood... MotherInLaw 1998

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Strider (Oct 22, 2018)

Money won't buy you happiness, but it feels better to wipe them tears with Benjamins.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 22, 2018)

I look at the lottery as volunteering to pay more taxes. I am so happy that so many do volunteer........

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 22, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I'm thinking more like a pick up with one of those fancy enclosed climate controlled horse trailers, with several recliners! And, a porta potty, so I don't have to stop every hundred miles for weak bladdered old women!


Just be more careful of the women you pick up.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Hill (Oct 22, 2018)

Ahhhh heck!! 
It's like a fishing tournament. _Somebody _is bound to catch the big one.
You're odds are somewhere in the neighborhood of 17 *million *to one.

If I do buy a ticket or two, I take comfort in knowing that I'm more likely to be struck by lightning from a clear sky---which hasn't happened yet either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hey... I won $4 on last week's drawing, so it wasn't a total loss!!

90% but not a total loss!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 23, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------

